# Log Cabin Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working on the log cabin kit my wife got me for Christmas.. It's by Timberline Station. 
Real good materials/directions and goes together real well. I've been using Titebond 3 and nails.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice, I could use a couple of those on the GR&G Rocky Mountain Crowsnest pass. 

I've been debating.... buy a kit or get a drawing or photo and build one in the shop, or just purchase a "plastic" out of the box version of what I need... 

I will probably do all three however am leaning to custom fabrication as the winter is best for wood working shop activities... 

gg


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that the one with the stone chmney you have to build up teeny tiny rock by rock? 

I've also wondered a time or two if the olde 'lincoln logs' would work for making a G scale log cabin...not that I've seen any lincoln logs for twenty years now...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, "Lincoln Logs" are still available. Bought some at Wal*Mart a few weeks ago. Not enough logs in the box to build the building in the instructions.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished up the cabin. I put some pieces of plastic on the inside for a glass effect. Used gray latex caulk on the chimney wood base and stuck the supplied rocks into it, the gray works well as mortar, I think. Stained the walls, inside and out, with some deck stain we had used. Got some new Thompson's for the roof, it is also for other materials, I used it on the concrete board base also. Cleans up with water, so that was nice and dries very fast. It is a nice kit and goes together well.



















I hope the 'grass' will grow around it good. Will get some lights inside later also.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice little buildig.

Pressing stones into caulk sounds like the way to go. Glad you thought of that.


----------

